# Topics > AI in car and transport > Rail transport, railway, railroad >  Autonomous battery-electric rail vehicles transport, Parallel Systems, Inc., Los Angeles, California, USA

## Airicist2

Developer - Parallel Systems, Inc.

moveparallel.com/product

----------


## Airicist2

Parallel Systems explainer

Jan 19, 2022

----------


## Airicist2

Article "Former SpaceX colleagues join forces to build autonomous freight train cars, which aim to boost efficiency and ease supply-chain pressures"

by Zahra Tayeb
January 22, 2022

----------

